# الاعلاف الغير تقليديه(الجوهري)....



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (23 أبريل 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاعلاف الغير تقليديه
لقد اصبح ادخال مخلفات الحقل في تغذيه الحيوانات ضروره ملحه وتحتاج الي توعيه وارشاد لدي المزارع لاتباع الطرق المبسطه حتي يتمكن المربي من الاكتفاء الذاتي وتقليل الاعتماد علي العليقه المصنعه وبالتالي تقليل نفقات التغذيه باستغلال الموارد المتاحه عند المزارع

وتنقسم طرق معامله المخلفات الي:
1_طرق طبيعيه وتشمل عمليات الطحن او التقطيع وبالتالي مساعده الحيوان علي تناول المخلفات باكملها.

2_الطرق الكيماويه وتشمل معامله المخلفات الزراعيه بالمواد الكيميائيه مثل الاحماض و القلويات بهدف تحسين قيمتها الهضميه مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ,هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم, اليوريا والامونيا ووجد ان المعامله بهيدروكسيد الصوديوم وهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم لهما بعض التاثيرات الضاره علي فسيولوجيا الحيوان وزياده تلوث التربه فضلا عن المخاطر التي تحدث للقائمين علي العملى اثناء المعامله.

المعامله بالامونيا:
الامونيا هي غاز النشادر المعروف وتستغل الامونيا في حقن ومعامله المخلفات الزراعيه بكافه انواعها(قش الارز,حطب الذره,تبن القمح,تبن الشعير,تبن الفول و قوالح الذره)
فوائد المعامله بالذره:
1_زياده معدل الاستهلاك من المخلفات الزراعيه بنسبه15:20%
2-زياده معدل النمو في العجلات والعجول الناميه
3_زياده معدل النمو خلال مرحله التسمين وبالتالي نقص فتره التسمين
4_زياده معدل الادرار(اللبن)في الابقار والجاموس الحلاب
5_توفير العلف المركز المستخدم في التغذيه
المعامله بمحلول اليوريا
وهي تكنولوجيا بسيطه لا تحتاج الي وحدات تصنيع وانما الي تدريب وخبره ويمكن للمزراع اكتسابها وتتم المعامله بتقطيع المخلفات ثم اذابه قدر من اليوريا بمعدل3:5% من وزن المخلف في كميه من الماء تعادل 50% من وزن المخلف ثم يرش المحلول علي المخلف مع التقليب ثم الكمر تحت غطاء بلاستيك لمده3:5 اسابيع
استخدام قوالب المولاس
تتراوح نسبه المولاس بها من40:60%واليوريا من10:20% وملح الطعام من5:10% بالاضافه الي المواد المعدنيه والاضافات الغذائيه والمواد الكيماويه التي تساعد علي تجهيزها الي درجه الصلابه المتماسكه 
ولعق الحيوان للقوالب علي فترات طوال اليوم يضمن امتداد الحيوانات بكميات صغيره منتظمه من العناصر الغذائيه مما يزيد من معدل الاستفاده
باستخدام المغذيات السائله
وتتركب من قاعده اساسيه وهي المولاس كمصدر للطاقه ومضاف اليه اليوريا كمصدر للبروتين بالاضافه الي كافه العناصر المعدنيه التي يحتاجها الحيوان في تغذيته كما يضاف اليه ايضا الفسفور والكبريت والعناصر التي تدخل في تركيبه هي المنجنيز _الماغنسيوم_الكوبلت_الزنك_اليود_الحديدوالبوتاسيوم


الجوهري للتنميه الصناعيه والزراعيه
يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

01001160396
01272227795
اوزيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معنا عبرالبريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوا بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com


----------

